# Solved: Ubuntu freezes when copying files



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi

Okay, so my windows XP is dying and I need my files on the hard disk before I format it. I use ubuntu live usb (v14.0.41) with the "Try Ubuntu" option to copy my files (70 gigs+) to an external HDD. But when I do that, the progress bar just stopped at all, so I go and clicking something on the screen until everything becomes frozen *except* with moveable cursor (won't respond to click though.)
It has happened two times and I just force shutdown it because of impatient. 
The laptop I'm using is HP ProBook 5220m with 2GB RAM.

Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had that issue with Ubuntu lately but caused by different actions.

I suggest trying a lighter Linux distribution.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try Puppy Linux for Cody's "lighter" suggestion.

But, maybe it is the computer (or a part of it) that is dying rather than XP.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

> I've had that issue with Ubuntu lately but caused by different actions.
> 
> I suggest trying a lighter Linux distribution.





> Try Puppy Linux for Cody's "lighter" suggestion.
> 
> But, maybe it is the computer (or a part of it) that is dying rather than XP.


Thanks for the suggestion! But now that you mentioned it, maybe there really is something wrong with the computer that I didn't see. So I decided to take it to local computer reparation instead.
Once again, thanks for the advise guys


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

